# How do I delete a network?



## TitaniumMan (Jan 13, 2003)

I accidentally created an Airport network, and now I can't figure out how to delete that network.

I'm sure there must be an easy way, but I couldn't find any answers in Apple's Help.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2003)

Isn't the network created in the base station? If so, you have to reconfigure the base station.  easy way to tell, turn off the base station, the network shoud disappear with it.


----------



## chabig (Jan 13, 2003)

If by network, you mean you created a Network Port Configuration in the Network pane of System Preferences, then use the popup menu next to "show" to show "Network Port Configuration." Then you can click on the port configuration and delete it.

If by created a network, you mean you created a Computer to Computer network, it will delete itself when you connect to a different network. Just use the airport menu extra to choose a different network. Once you're connected, the network you created will go away.

Chris


----------

